# Foot fetish.



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

So the missus was out today so i thought id browse abit of the old pornography (as ya do), 90% of what i saw on the sites was about feet, foot fetishes and shi t, i didnt no this was a fetish up until now lol, it kinda turned me on aswell haha.

Any of you have a foot fetish or another weird fetish ??


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

This is in the wrong lounge mate


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I love armpit sex


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice welcoming thread :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> I love armpit sex


 :lol: :lol: WTF kennyken you crack me up.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i like big bum sex =]


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I can think of many things that I'd rather look at on a woman than feet! However if it was gay pornography, feet would be just fine :drool:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

What the heck, one of my mates got caught by his old man a few years back, on the phone, throwing one off while requsting that the young lady on the tv,who he was talking to, show him her 'lovely feet'!

Said old man left him to it but told us all a few days later down the pub!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Read somewhere before that a women hid her foot fetish from her partner, but couldn't hold off sucking his toe whilst he was sleeping, she got a kick in the face, freaked him out, and both were too embaressed to talk about, think id be the same, find it weird...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I was once at a party where a mate of mine started licking and sucking the toes of what he thought was a girl sat on the sofa.

It turned out it was the foot of another one of our mates who was half asleep and didn't have a clue wtf was going on.

To this day, 15 years later, he still gets the p1ss taken out of him for it.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ihave sucked a few toes, when the girl is into it, which is more than you might think.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Inconsiderate bastards, my wife hasnt got any toes, she lost them to frostbite !


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

been with a girl before who wanted me to suck her toes etc..wont say whether i did it or not :tongue:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't beat some good ol bellybutton sex.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice feet are a must really


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

f*ck me i just googled foot fetish, i thought it was just sucking toes lol how wrong was i


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

:lol: i admit i have one, shame my mrs doesnt like the bottom of her feet being looked at!

for those with one, foot jobs = look better than they feel :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Painted nails/pedicured feet can be attractive.

That is all.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i love how this is in the welcome lounge

imagine the people all new to the site thinking ill introduce myself........*clicks open welcome lounge* WFT ........*moves onto diff site * hahaha


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

love women with nice feet find it quit turn on


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> love women with nice feet find it quit turn on


word!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok so when my girl friend gets home, iv got the oil ready for the footsies. haha


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Cannot see the appeal although I like mine being tickled

No wonder you have tucked this thread away in here you filthy pervert!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I love sucking on toes whilst slaming it up the pooper


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Yup love awomans foot lol!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

lol, if this get's moved to MA, im gonna have to apply to get in there


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Get some vids on here so I can analyst exactly what you mean


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

SouthPaw said:


> Read somewhere before that a women hid her foot fetish from her partner, but couldn't hold off sucking his toe whilst he was sleeping, she got a kick in the face, freaked him out, and both were too embaressed to talk about, think id be the same, find it weird...


"I read somewhere......"

Yeah course you did..... lol


----------

